# neglect horses need help



## runaway ranch (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Kay,

I am going to try and post a photo of one of the horses I emailed you about. If it doesn't come through, you can see it at this site

http://learn.wwtc.edu/juddl/familysite/abused%20horses.jpg


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG, what a horrible pic. Poor gal.

What is this pic about, does she/he need rescued...where?


----------



## kaykay (Jul 28, 2004)

to be able to help i really need you to email me all the info! [email protected]


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 28, 2004)

If you need any kind of help they are in the northeast U.S? Let me know.


----------



## starleemay (Jul 28, 2004)

What a shame.



How can anyone let those feet get that long.



She is so pretty.


----------



## virginia (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi waiting to help if she's on the East Coast. That is despicable, to leave a mini with feet like that.


----------



## runaway ranch (Jul 28, 2004)

I did email Kay with the information that I have on them. I have tried in the past to get help for them & I sure hope Kay can help or steer me in the direction to get them help. They are located in SE MN.


----------



## Marty (Jul 28, 2004)

Look closely at this mare. She is beautiful. Her head, her confirmation, her color, she is lovely. She also appears to me that she could be bred by the looks of her belly.

This type of crap makes me sick to my stomach.











I hope she can be helped very soon.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 6, 2004)

Good LOrd someone help that poor girl............she needs us bad..............


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 6, 2004)

*AAHHHH!!!



Somebody please help that poor horse.



Let me know what happens. I'll be waiting!*

And I thought there were no ignorent horse owners left. Where was this picture taken?


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 29, 2004)

Is there any updates on this situation..............


----------



## Relic (Aug 29, 2004)

HEARTWRENCHING...l hope with all my heart you are able to help her.


----------



## Black Magic (Aug 29, 2004)

Bump... Please update... ??? I so feel for the horse.. She is sooo pretty, and to leave her like that.. makes me sick.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm a little confused about this post; if you go to the root host, it is http://learn.wwtc.edu -

It's a virtual college... was this posted on this site as an educational tool? I'm not getting it --- how old is this photo?


----------



## fourhorses (Aug 30, 2004)

If you add a few more inches and another curl to those toes that is what Ringo looked like.











This is in more backyards than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry to confuse you. I teach at WWTC and have miniatures. I did post a picture of her on my site. I have tracked down the investigator for the State of MN and have been assured that the situation will be looked into. I'll keep you posted. Hopefully, not just the mare pictured, but all the mares in that herd in Spring Valley, MN will be given the care they need.


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry to confuse you. I teach at WWTC and posted her picture on my site. I also have miniatures. I have been trying to get help for the mare in the picture and the other horses with her. I have contacted the MN State investigator and hopefully these horses will be given the care they need soon.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update - hope you can help this little mare!!!


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 31, 2004)

Yahoo! The mare whose picture I posted and her sisters are all for sale by their owner at 100 dollars a head. There are 14 of them. I hope to soon report that they are all headed for new and more humane homes. I can give anyone who is interested the telephone number of the man who is selling them. Just email me. Lisa


----------



## runaway ranch (Sep 13, 2004)

It looks as if all these horses will be in better situations soon.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 19, 2004)

What happened with these 14 ?? Any update available?


----------

